# Geek Squad - What do you think?



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum so be gentle with me!
Planning to move out to Dubai in the next month or so to join my husband, who has just got a job there. Looking for a job myself and was idly wondering about a slight change of career and setting up my own business.
So, thought I'd gauge it with the forum and see what people think......

Bascially, I'm a bit of a geek and I'd really love to set up on my own as a roving 'Geek Squad' ie providing computer hardware and software support to individuals who have an IT problem/ need an upgrade/ etc etc. charging by the hour or by job. 

What kind of take up do you think there would be on this? Is there any company in Dubai which offers this kind of service? Would forum users (and their friends/families) find this of any use? Most importantly, what would you be willing to pay? 

Any opinions would be really useful ie don't worry about telling me its a terrible idea!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, there are companies in Dubai that offer this kind of business. I wouldn't be able to tell you how easy it would be to set up but depending on how well you work, then yes, you can build up a clientbase and make a go of it. My company is relatively new, so we are still setting up our IT system. The engineers that come out to do the work though seems to be better at breaking things rather than fixing it to the point that my boss has turned into an IT whizz overnight!!

I would wait until you arrive though before expanding on your idea as it would be significantly easier to do your research, deal with the paperwork and source clients

Good luck with your move! Sorry I couldn't be of more help!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck with your move and hope you enjoy yourself here. Stay in contact with the forum


----------



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, Maz and Macca. Sounds like I'll need to do some market research on the ground then.
Guess I'll have to stick with the accountancy thing for the time being tho to keep my husband in the lifestyle which he expects!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The engineers that come out to do the work though seems to be better at breaking things rather than fixing it to the point that my boss has turned into an IT whizz overnight!!


Our guys are like that. A lot of the IT work here is also outsourced back to the Indian sub-continent so that may be something you will need to factor into the equation? Are you planning to assist home users with IT issues or offer technical help to SMEs....multinational companies. 

I don't know what qualifications you have but the main ones recognised out here are MCSE, CCNA, ComptiaA+ and on the policy side of things CISSP, CISA, CISM and/or a Masters in a relevant IT field.

HTH


----------

